# Lake Nippissing Ontario



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

Well some of you guys convinced me about my canda trip this summer to go to Lake Nipissing. Staying at prosperpine cottages in Callendar bay. I am trying to find out some info or fishing maps on Nipisssing without much luck. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Most outfitters will give you a map of general area. What kind of fish and where. If you want more detail go to Canada hyrographing there you can buy chartes of area you will be but they are pricey. Good luck Nisissing is a good lake. I use to go up every year. Kinda miss it.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

Buckeye, I have some very good maps of the upper french to the mouth of nipissing that have spots marked on them where we fish. I would be happy to give you one. I live in greenfield, not that far away and my sister in law lives in circleville we come that way every once in a while. Let me know and we could get together and I'll give you one if you want. wally


----------



## Millrat (May 20, 2004)

Lake Nippissing, brings back a lot of memories. Our family used to take fishing vacations up there in the sixties. We stayed in Callander Bay, also. Keep us posted and take a lot of pics!


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

Wally
Would really like to see those maps. Sent you a PM


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Don't forget, "_if_" you are flying you will need a passport this year.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was up there a few years back and where we stayed they gave us a map and the owner circled all the areas and that were being really productive during that time. He circled the best places for bass, then walleye, then pike, and muskie. Whenever you stay at a place on a lake they will do everything they can do put you on fish, because they want you to come back and keep spending money. 

I will look around and see if I can find the maps that I had when I was there, no gaurentee though its been a few years...lol


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks fishdealer that would be great. Really looking forward to going my first trip to canada.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Wife is from Astorville and Father in Law lives right off of Callander Bay. Great place to fish. I will be up there first week of June for Mother in Law's wedding. I have only fished the eastern part of that lake. It is one of the biggest lakes if not biggest in Ontario. If you have a chance, you should drive to Lake Nosbonsing (about 15-20 minutes east of Nipissing) as well. I have caught quite a few nice Northern and Smallies out of there. 

here is a site that can help for Nipissing

http://www.thefishinguide.com/nipissing.shtml


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

WOW, went up there when I was 12 with my dad and a group of guys at his work.....it was a blast and we caught some really nice fish. Caught my first large mouth there.

enjoy the trip!!!!


----------

